

Facebook layout “a bit broken” – Zuck's gonna fire someone - adrian_pop

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;I5cjCNM.png<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;hOC36I6.jpg<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;jVyYddv.png (well the image from map actually loads from https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F;images&#x2F;places&#x2F;map&#x2F;small_dot.png )<p>The coke is from here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F;images&#x2F;profile&#x2F;timeline&#x2F;app_icons&#x2F;places_24.png<p>This appears on everyone&#x27;s profile (as far as I&#x27;ve checked) :))
======
ludwik
Me and my colleagues are all experiencing this problem. It's even more serious
than you think - after opening
[https://www.facebook.com/images/profile/](https://www.facebook.com/images/profile/)
we are logged as different, random people, and see their notifications, chat
etc. We are all in Poland, and different profiles we see are also all Polish.
Maybe it's possible this problem is limited to our region?

------
tolpp
4chan thread:
[http://boards.4chan.org/g/thread/45579191](http://boards.4chan.org/g/thread/45579191)

------
jsnk
I can't repro on my machine. Might be your browser cache problem.

